# Morel dogs



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

&gt; I have three of them left. Sold two yesterday and three the day before that. They are 9 weeks old and have had shots. They are already trained to sniff out morel mushrooms. Asking 275.00 for the males and 350.00 for the females. They are a mixed breed and won't get but about knee high. I have one male and two females. Email me if interested, they come from a long line of mushroom hunting dogs. They can find them when you are not able too. Illegal in Ohio so please don't ask to ship one to this state. Mike


----------



## super picker (Mar 13, 2013)

LOL, they must be really fast learners, shrooms only been up a few days in OKIE or is it just breed into the blood line kinda like a bird dog pup knows to point, not how to piont so I can get to the birds before they run in but they are born pointing. There is a picture of a dog on morelhunters.com that finds them , his name is lightning.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Got them trained on dehydrated ones from last year. It is also in the blood as you pointed out. Took them down to the state line about two weeks ago and they did real good. Found thirty good paths. The two females are really shinning.


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

I already trained my Blue Lacy dog to hunt em. And no, she ain't for sale!!!


----------



## blindin1i (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow! Will they bag and bring them to you?


----------



## luke_creekwalker (Feb 12, 2013)

by danged if i told 1 person i told a zillion and they all laghed at me....i just knew out there somewhere were dogs you could train.......unless your yanking my beltloop sap....but surely not......it makes sense to me......


----------



## bfawl15 (Apr 18, 2013)

Do you still have a female pup for sale?? 
Sapworm7979 send me some pics if so at [email protected]


----------



## robear81 (Apr 29, 2014)

Can you train a lab Irish terrier mix? If so....is it a good breed for hunting? Also how to train them? I also have a rat terrier....are they good hunters? Which breed will make s better hunter? I can only take one dog out at a time cause both together just want to run off and play. Both are 3 years old. Patiently waiting for some good info on this! Went out today by myself and found 2 dozen yellows out off the little blue river in MO.


----------



## robear81 (Apr 29, 2014)

Need dog hunting info ya'all!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I can get a pup for you by the end of the week started good and not eating too many of the ones she finds. It is a female so she will cost a little more. She comes from a very long line of dogs. You might have to go north or wait till next spring to really get some good from her. PM me and we can set a deal.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have in hands right now 7 gaurenteed dogs for shroom hunting.5 female and two males, Litter had nine but two females already spoken for. Females are 250 and males 175.They come from a long line and can and will hunt. Won't last long and won't be any more till fall huntin season. Call 580 789 1560 for a viewing.. Serious inquire only please.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

I am from Ohio. Why are these dogs Illegal in Ohio? Just curious....

J


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Only on public land. Ohio has some weird laws I guess. Can't tell you why but I will still sell you a dog if interested.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Can you post some pics of the mother and pups?


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry no pics sold all the dogs and traded the mom for a vintage fiddle. Imagine the luck right before St Pady's day!


----------



## adriana (Mar 26, 2014)

When do you expect another litter? What breed of dogs do you sell for morel mushroom hunting? How do they alert when they find shrooms?


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

Dang...came here looking for a new recipe for hot dogs and mushy's :lol: 

I figured with all the other things dogs have been trained to, it would only take a little dedication to train them on morels.
Good job, I love hunting mushrooms with my dog. Unfortunately all he ever finds is dead possums and horse droppings :roll:


----------

